

If an email service thinks your email is spam, shouldn't it ask you to solve a CAPTCHA? - amichail

Moreover, you could have two folders, "Potential Spam" and "CAPTCHA Solved" say.<p>Instead of a CAPTCHA, you could also have the receiver ask something, perhaps related to his/her area of work.
======
petercooper
There are a number of systems like this in use. I've sent mails to people and
it's come back with a link to a URL with a CAPTCHA. I fill in the CAPTCHA and
it says it has then delivered my mail to the recipient.

~~~
amichail
Why doesn't gmail do this?

------
mooism2
If an e-mail is spam, the from address is probably forged, so sending a
captcha is just spamming someone else.

------
ram1024
don't know what you're trying to say, really.

but if you're wanting inboxes to be request verification on incoming mail,
it's not going to work very well for the service mails that are truly useful,
like bill notifications from your creditors and the like.

and it will inconvenience the hell outta your friends and family...

~~~
amichail
It would have request verification only when it already thinks your email is
spam.

